# Biking in Joshua Tree National Park



## tmanley

*Biking in Joshua Tree National Park - Ride Report Posted*

I'm going down to that area in a couple of weeks. How are the roads in the park for riding? I'll be in Yucca Valley and was looking online at the park map, but I couldn't tell what I might be in for if I decide to go on a ride. I'd love to find a loop through the park that would give me 3~5,000 feet of climbing with around 60~75 miles.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

there aren't any loops in the park. loops can be done which include other roads outside of the park (like hwy 62) but I'd say you're better off staying in the park and going to the end(an entrance) and turning around. Most of the roads are extremely smooth. they repaved and widened the roads about 4 years ago when it changed from a monument to a park (to accommodate very large RVs better I think). if you're camping there, hidden valley campground is your spot. have fun a couple of my friends grew up in yucca. sorry i can't answer all your ?'s (elevation gain, etc)

http://www.joshua.tree.national-park.com/map.htm


----------



## rocco

I've never taken my bike out there but I've thought about it. I can't remember if they do or don't but I have a feeling cell phones don't work out there. It sort of seemed like a forbidding place to ride a bike even in the winter so I don't think I'd do that one alone. I'd be interested in a ride report and or any additional first hand info.


----------



## achiral

There are no available loops for a road bike through Joshua Tree NP. The map of JTree can be found online at:
https://www.nps.gov/jotr/maps/jotrmap.jpg

If you were on a mountain bike, you can do a loop from Hidden Valley campground, through Queen Valley, down and around Geology Tour road, and back to the campground through Queen Valley again. Almost all of this trip would be on dirt roads (albeit generally badly washboarded). This obviously will not be a 60 mile ride.

On the road bike, you are limited to the several non-looping roads in the park. Although the area is incredible and great to experience on a bicycle, I would be very careful of the traffic. The speed limits are high enough, the roads are narrow enough, and there are enough RVs and gawking drivers to make for an interesting and potentially exciting (in a bad way) ride. 

With these caveats, it makes for a nice ride.


----------



## rocco

achiral said:


> On the road bike, you are limited to the several non-looping roads in the park. Although the area is incredible and great to experience on a bicycle, I would be very careful of the traffic. The speed limits are high enough, the roads are narrow enough, and there are enough RVs and gawking drivers to make for an interesting and potentially exciting (in a bad way) ride.



From my experience of driving through the park I definitely agree.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

if you are there on a weekday, traffic should not be bad. weekend and you'll be dealing with some traffic (probably a good amount)and large RV's. having said that plan to go on a weekday. i doubt cell phone will work. as of 2 years ago in the hidden valley campground (which is towards one edge of the park) one had to climb rocks to get reception and only verizon and at&t. don't forget to eat at santana's mexican in yucca valley (east side of YV) they are open 24 hours and have a 1 lb "california burrito" for $3. it's good stuff.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Out and backs*

Spent a few days riding there last winter. Some nice rides with lots of climbing, if you start at an entrance. Traffic was not bad. It was a bit cold up top early mornings, but certainly rideable and quite interesting terrain. You could ride all the roads in like two days, if you exert yourself. No connecting loops that I would ride, but I guess you could come in the northwest near Yucca Valley and go through the park and out the northeast near 29 Palm, then ride back west to Y.V. if you were "brave" with traffic on that main highway outside the park..
Have fun, great stargazing up there.. Don Hanson


----------



## hillbasher

rocco said:


> I've never taken my bike out there but I've thought about it. I can't remember if they do or don't but I have a feeling cell phones don't work out there. It sort of seemed like a forbidding place to ride a bike even in the winter so I don't think I'd do that one alone. I'd be interested in a ride report and or any additional first hand info.



Rode out there last spring and the day was perfect. Phones worked, the ride was great
(32 miles and 1800 feet of gain from Joshua Tree entrance 2 keys view & back	) If you can, ride on weekdays, as weekends are of course more crowded traffic wise. As there is plenty of traffic, doing this ride solo would not be a a problem, even if you ran into trouble.The scenery makes this a must do ride, but try for Monday through Friday.


----------



## tmanley

*Ride Report*

A friend of mine posted my ride report on his website: 

http://www.employees.org/~mloeser/rides/JTNP.htm

Enjoy!


----------

